# Inter - Juve: 27 aprile 2019 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (26 Aprile 2019)

Inter - Juve, big match della giornata numero 34 di Serie A. Partita importante solo per l'Inter, in corsa per la Champions.

Inter - Juve si giocherà sabato 27 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30.

Diretta tv in esclusiva su DAZN


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Aprile 2019)

La Juve darà tutto per vincere questa partita per inguaiare l’Inter, dopodiché si faranno battere da Atalanta e Roma per farli arrivare sopra di noi.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

*Ufficiali

Inter (4-2-3-1) - Handanovic; D’ambrosio, De Vrij, Skriniar, Asamoah; Vecino, Brozovic; Politano, Nainggolan, Perisic; Icardi

Juventus (4-3-3) - Szczesny; Alex Sandro, Chiellini, Bonucci, Joao Cancelo; Matuidi, Pjanic, Emre Can; Bernardeschi, Ronaldo, Cuadrado.
*


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

forza inter!!


----------



## Solo (27 Aprile 2019)

Spero che i gobbi vincano rubando al 90esimo


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Gol delle melme. Mega papera del polacco.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

La Juventus si scansa con Inter, Roma e Atalanta, e si scanseranno pure le satelliti della Juventus.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Aprile 2019)

assurdo inter in vantaggio


----------



## R41D3N (27 Aprile 2019)

Ai gobbi fa comodo tenerci fuori. potevamo arrivarci in carrozza in CL, la colpa è solo nostra


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

ragazzi se l'inter vince stasera è solo merito loro. la juve con loro non si scansa. e poi l'inter c'è già in CL perchè se l'è meritata. hanno saputo gestire bene il loro momento di difficoltà 2 mesi fa e adesso godono.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2019)

Noi col saltimbanco in panchina solo sconfitte contro i gobbi.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Cristina ha una voglia...

E' in campo solo per abbronzarsi con i fari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

pjanic al milan non finirebbe 1 partita


----------



## Boomer (27 Aprile 2019)

Rattuso contro la Juve fa catenaccio e via... Il mago di certaldo non sarà Conte o Klopp ma rispetto a Rattuso è un mix di Sacchi Capello e Lippi.


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Rattuso contro la Juve fa catenaccio e via... Il mago di certaldo non sarà Conte o Klopp ma rispetto a Rattuso è un mix di Sacchi Capello e Lippi.



C’è da dire che a Torino abbiamo fatto un primo tempo che era il contrario del catenaccio, 
poi Musacchio quando la partita era bene o male in controllo, ha deciso di fare il kamikaze


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cristina ha una voglia...
> 
> E' in campo solo per abbronzarsi con i fari.


----------



## Goro (27 Aprile 2019)

L'Inter se la gioca sempre con questi, non gli si può dire nulla


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2019)

1-1


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Gran gol di Cristina


----------



## malos (27 Aprile 2019)

Chapeau a Ronaldo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Aprile 2019)

Per noi meglio vinca la giube


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

sto Laureato assomiglia a Ub di Dragoball


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Ma chi è sto Pereira? Da dove è uscito?


----------

